# photo comp



## crush the turtle (Jul 18, 2007)

ok everyones aloud to post only one pic of there best photo of there reptiles.... winner gets a wow thats a good photo, from me lol


i think this is a good photo of my diamond


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 18, 2007)

well so far im wining yay go me


----------



## noidea (Jul 18, 2007)

View attachment 24085
my hubby's coastal CC. the one and only pic i like to admit i took. i'm a shocking photographer. you can see it better in my our snakes post


----------



## Reaper (Jul 18, 2007)

this one's a cute shot


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 18, 2007)

that link doesnt work noidea,


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 18, 2007)

i wanna post more than 1!!! lol

heres 1 of my many favorites anyway!
its my male bredli outside for a stretch on the franjapanni tree!


----------



## sweethips12 (Jul 18, 2007)

Here is one of my little coastals. My partner took this photo for me. Considering our crappy camera I don't think it come up too bad.


----------



## nightowl (Jul 18, 2007)

This Shingleback isn't mine, I stopped and got some pics of it when traveling to QLD. It was between Coonabarabran and Narrabri.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 18, 2007)

How about this one??? O.K., I can't tell a lie, I stole it. Please forgive me


----------



## ex1dic (Jul 18, 2007)

*Boyds Rainforest Dragon*

Sharp photo of a sub-adult boyds.


----------



## noidea (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry i cant get a pic to load


----------



## iceman (Jul 18, 2007)

one pic of a baby jungle breed by Trueblue


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 18, 2007)

O.K. now I'm getting jealous iceman. No more pics from you


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Jul 18, 2007)

This is my Diamond x Coastal just before his last shed. You can see how his eyes have gone blue.


----------



## iceman (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks spilota_variegata


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Darwin!*

Okay i had a few to chose from but thought i'd chose this one!


----------



## M.bredl.mad (Jul 18, 2007)

When does comp close. Run for your camera!


----------



## Mr feegle (Jul 18, 2007)

thick tailed


----------



## Mr feegle (Jul 19, 2007)

bump


----------



## aspidito (Jul 19, 2007)

*Juvenile albino carpet*

my favorite juvenile


----------



## aspidito (Jul 19, 2007)

*juvenile hypo bredli*

another favorite juvenile


----------



## aspidito (Jul 19, 2007)

*juvenile striped coastal*

another favorite juvenile


----------



## Armand (Jul 19, 2007)

this is my best shot of my diamond... i have only taken 3 because my camera is screwed...


----------



## wood_nymph (Jul 19, 2007)

*boo*

nestor


----------



## pavlova (Jul 19, 2007)

My maccie, i love the way it just looks at you lol


----------



## kelly (Jul 19, 2007)

Heres a good pic


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 19, 2007)

I kind of like this picture - it's quite different


----------



## kelly (Jul 19, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> I kind of like this picture - it's quite different



Oooh thats a nice one moose!
I like how you can see a little bit of tongue coming out


----------



## Chris89 (Jul 19, 2007)

Ziggy:


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Kelly...I'm a big fan of the tongue also  hehehe

Here is another one I quite like:


----------



## JasonL (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's a wild Heath Monitor I found last summer, not a easy monitor to get close to! I love trying to get good shots without having to touch the animal, trying to find them in a perfect spot, in good light ect is a real challenge.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 19, 2007)

Great shot JasonL!! Very nice!


----------



## dragon_tail (Jul 19, 2007)

My juvi classic bredli "Cyrus" bred by roy pails.


----------



## montyette (Jul 19, 2007)

Heres one of ours

cheers pete/chris


----------



## dragon_tail (Jul 19, 2007)

is that a capey?


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2007)

Jungle python feeding on small blond headed child :lol: :lol:


----------



## kelly (Jul 19, 2007)

Colin said:


> Jungle python feeding on small blond headed child :lol: :lol:



EEEK! My hairs that colour!
That could literally be me :shock:


----------



## Horsy (Jul 19, 2007)

I always liked this photo of Arbok


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow moosenoose what a great frog pic, is that a giant green tree?


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2007)

kelly said:


> EEEK! My hairs that colour!
> That could literally be me :shock:



:lol: have you have rat coloured hair kelly? :lol:


----------



## Kratos (Jul 19, 2007)

I like this one of my Sandy, there are some great pics in this thread


----------



## hugsta (Jul 19, 2007)

I like the tongue action in this photo.........

Cheers
Daz


----------



## kelly (Jul 19, 2007)

Colin said:


> :lol: have you have rat coloured hair kelly? :lol:



It seems so hahaha, although mines less yellow than that


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2007)

kelly said:


> It seems so hahaha, although mines less yellow than that



Yours is much nicer


----------



## iceman (Jul 19, 2007)

a nice's woma pic


----------



## Lozza (Jul 19, 2007)

That's a great shot Hugsta 

here's a couple of mine....


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok, here you go, not my bluey, but I took the pic.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's a pic i took in March this year of a White Lipped GTF - it's a wild one, but hangs around here frequently. 

Niw Crush, I wanna win this one...  

Actually, we really need that photo comp - the real thing, to come back again! I loved that voting for the last one!


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 19, 2007)

wow that is an amazing shot slim


----------



## Jules (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's a wild lacey I found on the south coast of NSW. And my snake on the windowsill.


----------



## Katherine (Jul 19, 2007)

Feeding time


----------



## gold&black... (Jul 20, 2007)

here's one of my female juvi jungle.....


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## deebo (Jul 20, 2007)

posted these up recently but couldnt pass up another chance to show off my new jungle....


----------



## m.punja (Jul 20, 2007)

Chuggy! It's me b'day tomoz and I'm getting a digi so keep this comp going until sunday so I'm in for the running  I want that prize :lol::lol: :lol:


----------



## montyette (Jul 20, 2007)

Another cpl of ours.
















couldnt put them in thumbnail size

cheers pete/chris


----------



## m.punja (Jul 20, 2007)

that first pic looks like he has a runny nose:lol:


----------



## hugsta (Jul 20, 2007)

Geez, what happened to posting only 1 photo.....LOL


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 20, 2007)

crush the turtle said:


> .. winner gets a wow thats a good photo, from me lol



That's what happened


----------



## dragon_tail (Jul 20, 2007)

how about the photo comps become monthly, with prizes donated from our sponsers?!?!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 20, 2007)

Hahaha we wish, Those EWDs are great. If I was ever to get a lizard it'd be an EWD


----------



## freerider (Jul 20, 2007)

Its a couple of years old but I took it and I like it.... I just found it in my old photo album
So i made it my avatar too........


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 20, 2007)

i took this pic yesterday, she is due for a shed so is looking a little dull and dark but i liked the pic.


----------



## Clairebear (Jul 20, 2007)

This is one of my boys... my mate came over to try and get some good photos and this is what came out in one! My little Storr's!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 20, 2007)

Love that monitor. What kind is it?


----------



## Clairebear (Jul 20, 2007)

He's a Storr's monitor. I got me 2 hatchies. waiting to see if i have a boy and girl or 2 boys (which i'm assuming because all my reps were boys until recently) or 2 girls. I don't know how old they have to be to get sexed properly.


----------



## Clairebear (Jul 20, 2007)

Wait my monitor or the other? Because i assume if it's cute it must be mine :lol: haha although i wouldn't mind one of those others.... mmmm


----------



## ALLANA (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry couldn't choose,


----------



## PhilK (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry I meant Freerider's monitor


----------



## Clairebear (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeha i figured that and now am crying myself to sleep... my poor little boy feels all left out... well actually he's sleeping under his bowl thing... oh well i'll be strong​


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 21, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Sorry I meant Freerider's monitor



Freeriders is a lace monitor


----------



## bump73 (Jul 24, 2007)

took this one on the weekend using my dads olympus underwater digital camera I'd recommend the camera to all it's so much fun...


----------



## Python Gal (Jul 24, 2007)

These are my best 2 pictures, so far!!! Which do you think is best...?


----------



## Squamata (Jul 24, 2007)

This is one of my favorite photos of Beauty a SW Carpet Python,

I call it "Snake in the grass" hehehe!!


----------



## Miss B (Jul 24, 2007)

This is one of my favourite pics of Phoenix:


----------



## Kyro (Jul 24, 2007)

Heres a couple of our pics  I love it when EWDs play dead:lol:


----------



## ally_pup (Jul 24, 2007)

*My baby*


----------



## Bigbird (Jul 24, 2007)

Here are my two beardies going to sleep on my husband's neck! :lol:


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jul 24, 2007)

aspidito said:


> another favorite juvenile



she said 1 pic from each person lol


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 24, 2007)

Pythons Rule said:


> she said 1 pic from each person lol


oh well i'm happy to see all the photos =) playing by the rules is crap =)


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice pics JasonL, Daz, Lozza.....they're the ones that stuck out in my memory throughout the thread even though there are alot of nice pics.

Here's my contribution.. I learnt the hard way that snakes are not happy chappys when disturbed from their quiet time winter chilled resting time..







Whoopsies. Won't do that again.




Katherine said:


> Feeding time



What is your avatar humping?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jul 24, 2007)

so many to chose from lol here it goes... sorry I have too many great shots I can't choose...these are some of what i got more reasant.

cheers jo


----------



## kelly (Jul 24, 2007)

Pythons Rule said:


> so many to chose from lol here it goes... sorry I have too many great shots I can't choose...these are some of what i got more reasant.
> 
> cheers jo



I thought it was one picture from each person :lol::lol:


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 24, 2007)

Pythons Rule said:


> she said 1 pic from each person lol


 
she is a HE!! lol


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jul 24, 2007)

kelly said:


> I thought it was one picture from each person :lol::lol:



lol I know its harder when you open your files and you just can't choose lol


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jul 24, 2007)

she/he its hard to tell in here, see you probably think I'm a he but I'm a chick.


----------



## Colin (Jul 24, 2007)

Pythons Rule said:


> so many to chose from lol here it goes... sorry I have too many great shots I can't choose...these are some of what i got more reasant.
> 
> cheers jo





Pythons Rule said:


> she said 1 pic from each person lol



:shock: there no rules now.. It a free for all :lol:


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jul 24, 2007)

is it yours and your photo you took other wise don't count lol 

what a stunner


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 24, 2007)

not my snake, it's at Armadale Reptile Park, I did however take the photo and I love it =)


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Colin,

Don't kow if the GTP is yours, but hell, that is a beautiful snake and a top pic!


----------



## blair55 (Jul 24, 2007)

that gtp is an absolute stunner


----------



## Miss B (Jul 24, 2007)

Ohhhh that GTP pic is absolutely hypnotising :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## method (Jul 25, 2007)

That is a sexay gtp


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2007)

Sadly that GTP is not mine and I pinched the pic :lol: but just couldn't resist posting it as its one of my favourite GTP pics. 

It's an absolute stunner  I think from memory I think its one of Damon Salceies.


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2007)

This Tully Jungle female is in my collection though, and I took this pic


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 25, 2007)

Well here is one of my fav pic's oh why not since everyone else is doing it and heres one more


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2007)

Some more favourite pics from Damon Salceies website  His animals are absolutely stunning. http://www.kingsnake.com/salceies/index.htm


----------



## scotchbo (Jul 25, 2007)

excuse the ugly bugger holding him (i just got out of bed for his morning sunning lol

He is my jungle


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 30, 2007)

Pythons Rule said:


> she said 1 pic from each person lol


 

SHE IS A HE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheyno (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry here's 2 I took at work, couldn't choose just one.

Eastern Water Dragon, and a Lace Monitor playing Peek-A-Boo.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jul 30, 2007)

crush the turtle said:


> SHE IS A HE!!!!!!!!!!!



sorry yes I know your a he now been told heeps, lol I appolagise


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jul 30, 2007)

oh those GTP are just stunners hmmmm I'll get some one day, before I die. lol


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jul 30, 2007)

heres another 2 I took last year a wild carpet Python on mums property.

he looked to be 3 metres long he was a big bugger
View attachment 25214


View attachment 25215


----------



## Deano (Jul 30, 2007)

I love this shot I took a while back of my Lacey………………………….


----------



## SamKlingner (Jul 30, 2007)

Heres a pic of my Central Beardie


----------



## Donk^ (Jul 30, 2007)

*Clive*

Here's my daughters children she lurvs him he so nice .......


----------



## m.punja (Jul 30, 2007)

*hope this aint to big*


----------



## kelly (Jul 30, 2007)

Your croc looks kind of seductive there :lol:


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 30, 2007)

ok so far m.punjas winning


----------



## m.punja (Jul 30, 2007)

eik   he looks relaxed dont he kell. I can't win Chuggy, look how dirty his tank is in that pic


----------



## kelly (Jul 30, 2007)

He's definitely "making love to the camera" :lol:


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 30, 2007)

Colin said:


> :shock: there no rules now.. It a free for all :lol:


 



i think this is the winning pic so far


----------



## m.punja (Jul 30, 2007)

kelly said:


> He's definitely "making love to the camera" :lol:


 
Its his dreamy eyes


----------



## kelly (Jul 30, 2007)

m.punja said:


> Its his dreamy eyes



I think I'm in love :shock:


----------



## m.punja (Jul 30, 2007)

you come visit and give him a kiss, I'll charge the batteries to the camera and warn the hospital


----------



## m.punja (Jul 30, 2007)

i bet that pic would win the comp :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Here*

Too hard to choose


----------



## MMAnne (Jul 30, 2007)

Doesn't quite compete with m.punja's seductive croc but here goes


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 30, 2007)

kelly said:


> Your croc looks kind of seductive there :lol:



I agree, very come hither


----------



## m.punja (Jul 30, 2007)

i taught my boy well :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 30, 2007)

okok, sence iv been gettin abusde lol that the pic colin posted isnt his, punja is the winner with his sexy croc,,


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 30, 2007)

*What about my Baby ? *

 u can not resist those sweet , shiny little eyes :shock:


----------



## S. Punja (Jul 30, 2007)

hey that cant bet a flirty croc thats named "Happy" i mean that is a good pic of ur python but the croc is flirting


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Croc*

On the subject of Crocs here's one for you.

The next door neighbours dog into our back yard again and funny I have'nt seen it since:twisted:


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 30, 2007)

S. Punja said:


> hey that cant bet a flirty croc thats named "Happy" i mean that is a good pic of ur python but the croc is flirting


 
Excuse me mister, what r u tryin to say here ?


----------



## S. Punja (Jul 30, 2007)

nah nothin im just bein an idiot


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 30, 2007)

i agree.....happy the flirty croc takes the cake =D


----------



## m.punja (Jul 30, 2007)

That's a great look Bredli Nikki


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 30, 2007)

is the croc pic that u posted - the one how he was lying down - if it is - yes ! i do think he is the winner and by far !


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 30, 2007)

omg seriously i love that picture haha, i just showed it to my friend explaining that the croc was trying to be all sexy and had a comehither look before i showed her.
She looked and said "you know i thought you were whacked for thinking a croc could have that look....but there it is....i shouldn't ever doubt you"
hahaha yay for sleazy crocodile *croc eyebrow wiggle* hellooo ladies


----------



## m.punja (Jul 30, 2007)

Cheers. He's my guy Happy


----------



## Brettix (Jul 30, 2007)

I know its not much but it will do!:shock:


----------



## m.punja (Jul 30, 2007)

How old and big is that DP Brettix?


----------



## Brettix (Jul 30, 2007)

m.punja said:


> How old and big is that DP Brettix?


He's about 7years i wanted a real black one.Hey nice pic u got there.


----------



## kelly (Jul 30, 2007)

m.punja said:


> Cheers. He's my guy Happy




He'll be my guy...soon...


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 30, 2007)

agreed.... i think you should give him to Kelly and I


----------



## kelly (Jul 30, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> agreed.... i think you should give him to Kelly and I




I don't share :evil:


----------



## mindthesole (Jul 30, 2007)

here is my DP Sir Lance-Alot


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 30, 2007)

kelly said:


> I don't share :evil:


come on a player like that croc can't be held down =p


----------



## Donk^ (Jul 30, 2007)

*our clive*

heres our only herp clive and our dog max just to show you how beaut he is a typical famiy staffie


----------



## Donk^ (Jul 30, 2007)

*oops forgot Max*

here tis


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 31, 2007)

*whistle*


----------



## jamesr (Jul 31, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## kelly (Jul 31, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> *whistle*



I am so in love with that croc.


----------



## dano85 (Jul 31, 2007)

m.punja your croc looks great do you have pic of the enclosure?


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Jul 31, 2007)

First pic is of a big monitor near the car park for the "Castle" walk, south coast.

Second pic is of a beardie in Ben Boyd NP.

Third pic is a cute echidna taken in Ben Boyd NP


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 31, 2007)

*2nd pic*



basin_snake said:


> First pic is of a big monitor near the car park for the "Castle" walk, south coast.
> 
> Second pic is of a beardie in Ben Boyd NP.
> 
> Third pic is a cute echidna taken in Ben Boyd NP



That 2nd pic looks more like a jacky


----------



## m.punja (Aug 1, 2007)

Now these are loving eyes. This is the guy that wants a kiss of ya's.


----------



## m.punja (Aug 1, 2007)

sorry the pics are so big but I can't attach Thumbnails so I have to insert pics and they come up this big


----------



## bredli84 (Aug 2, 2007)

smile :d:d:d


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 2, 2007)

goats eyes are creepy =(


----------



## jay76 (Aug 2, 2007)

This is mine


----------



## ogg666 (Aug 2, 2007)

*my entry*

i took this photo at the aussie reptile park about a month ago.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 2, 2007)

Some oldies but still some of my favorite pics.
Rescued tigers.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 2, 2007)

I love the first pic Bazz!!

I can never remember if I've posted any of these before - it all becomes one big blur after awhile 











And a friends Coastal who was having his lunch while we were having a BBQ  Quite a big fella and one we had to watch with the kids running around lol (like a mobile bear-trap!) hehe


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 2, 2007)

OMG I have a new favourite
While Happy the Croc says Hey Baby, How YOU doing?
This little guy says, take me home and let me squeeze you =D
Look at his soulful gaze =D


moosenoose said:


> I love the first pic Bazz!!


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 2, 2007)

basin_snake said:


> First pic is of a big monitor near the car park for the "Castle" walk, south coast.


 
Where abouts is this Castle walk??


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 2, 2007)

One of my Laceys.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 2, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> That 2nd pic looks more like a jacky



or a mountain dragon.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 2, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> One of my Laceys.


I love that pic st


----------



## m.punja (Aug 2, 2007)

All it needs is an empty bottle of beer rolling out of its claws :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 2, 2007)

ok i havnt got my 1st snake yet but as soon as i do i will post THEE most award winning picture of him/her up here (lol i lie i'm a pretty crappy phatographer lol) 
<3sarah


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 2, 2007)

Hehehe that is a great pic serpenttongue......what a lazy bones! :lol:


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Aug 2, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> That 2nd pic looks more like a jacky



I thought it was a small beardie. You learn something new everyday. 

I could have caught a couple if so inclined they were that tame. They were such cute little guys.


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Aug 2, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> Where abouts is this Castle walk??



The Castle is a huge rock formation a bit further south of Pigeon House Mountain on the NSW south coast. I haven't done the walk yet but have heard it is worth the effort. It's advisable to allow a full day for this walk from what I've heard.


----------



## S.D. (Aug 2, 2007)

Took this tonight with a whole heap of others. I’m in training with my new camera and practicing from my new book ‘Digital SLR Cameras & Photography for Dummies’. And yes I am a Dummy :cry:

Anyway this is one of my Jungles and she was ready to STAB! HACK! SLASH! KILL! (or just wanting to go to sleep with a suggestive yawn):


----------



## swingonthespiral (Aug 3, 2007)

well i know you originally said 1 only but these care my faves so far... Hope you like..... and AWESOME pics and herps everyone 

Starvin Marvin, Mr Jiggy & Sway....





Taj the devil child Jungle....





Dynamite the Darwin under a leaf...





Jambi the Woma


----------



## dazza74 (Aug 4, 2007)

*my special girl*

I hope you like this photo, it looks like the rat was trying to get away!!!! (No chance)


----------



## cobra427 (Aug 4, 2007)

some of my diamond


----------



## cobra427 (Aug 4, 2007)

amazing pic have heard a few different stories about it


----------



## cobra427 (Aug 4, 2007)

they may not be winners but they should get a wow


----------



## sneakypete (Aug 4, 2007)

*Busta*

This is my jungle Carpet Python - Busta. Unfortunately he is no longer with us, he has gone to the big snake tank in the sky!


----------

